
Most “hoverboards” set to be banned from US, courtesy of Segway - caminante
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/03/segway-uses-patents-to-win-an-import-ban-on-competing-hoverboards/
======
pizza
It's a free market at the top

